# 05 polairs sportsman



## nine point (Jan 9, 2011)

i have a problem engaging 4 wheel drive on my sportsman sometime.does anyone know how to fix it


----------



## FireFlight (Nov 6, 2004)

Did you try changing the oil in the front differential? It worked on mine.


----------



## nine point (Jan 9, 2011)

no not yet but will


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't remember the year but, if those are on demand hubs, read this post and print it out............ http://www.atvtime.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=116127&sid=00a5f6b5487aa0f67fc0c7a30cead999,


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Did a search and found this from last year.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=329163&highlight=polaris+problem


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

what is it doing? not going in? going in and out?


----------



## nine point (Jan 9, 2011)

flip sw to 4 wheel will not engage ride it some it will engage.


----------



## huntertim214 (Jan 12, 2011)

Polaris has a lot of trouble with the speedo electronics. The 4 wheel drive is wired through the speedometer cluster, and if this fails the four wheel drive will not engage inside the hubs. Google the Polaris sportsman speedo problems and you should get a lot of info.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

<p>


huntertim214 said:


> Polaris has a lot of trouble with the speedo electronics. The 4 wheel drive is wired through the speedometer cluster, and if this fails the four wheel drive will not engage inside the hubs. Google the Polaris sportsman speedo problems and you should get a lot of info.


</p>
<p><font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font></p
Change your front differential fluid and you will be fine. Worked on mine!


----------



## kitkat (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a good Polaris web site.
www.polarisatvforums.com


----------

